# Delphine miscarried :( ---What now?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I just went out to my barn and discovered that in the last 24 hours one of my does, Delphine miscarried twins. I am so sad and feel so bad for her, but she doesn't seem bothered. She was 5-6 weeks from her due date. I put her in her own stall, gave her molasses water, some grain, and hay. She seems perfectly healthy and content, as do all of my goats... I have no idea what went wrong. This was her 3rd freshening and she has never had problems before. This is my first time losing babies :mecry: 

Questions: 
Is there anything else I need to do right now to make sure that she is OK?
Should I keep her isolated, and if so, for how long?
I still have my buck in with the group. Is it OK for her to be around the buck when I take her out of isolation, or does she need time before I risk her being re-bred.

Thank you!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Make that triplets. Ugh. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would NOT let her around the buck. The smell and blood will most likely set him off and he will try and mount her.
Basically just treat her as if it was a normal birth. Make sure no bad smell, keep a eye on her and just give her some loves. She should be just fine going back out with the other does, or at least give her a buddy if you can't put her out with the rest because of the buck


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you. I did stick another doe in there with her because both Delphine and the other doe (Gypsy- due in 1 month) were complaining. And also I thought maybe Gypsy shouldn't be around the buck either...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok good! That will make it less stressful for her. I always feel bad when they loose their babies. It's something they need to figure out and no way to explain it to them. I'm also sorry you lost the kids as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost the kids.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the fetus?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

No, I don't have a picture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry for you loss....: (


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

I highly recommend removing the buck, that may of been the cause of her aborting. Doe's have a smell to them causing the buck to think she is in season, he will chase them and try to breed. This puts a lot of stress on them.
Your doe's are later term and do smell good to that buck. I'd remove him before it happens again. 

She may of gotten slammed, the buck or Doe may of slammed her.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you. I did separate the buck as soon as I saw that she miscarried. Although he is never aggressive at all and I haven't seen him chasing or trying to mount any of the girls since they were bred. 

It's possible that Gypsy butted her, but she seems to concentrate all of her bullying on my newest doe (due April 10, but doesn't really look bred to me)... so now I am worried about that doe, Lexi, because she gets butted a lot by Gypsy!

I have been doing a lot of researching about miscarriage and getting slammed does seem to be the most likely culprit since she showed no signs of being unhealthy (and still seems perfectly fine). It is also possible that she had a malformed kid. I say possible because unfortunately my goose found the fetuses before I did and had been eating them :shocked:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Had she been dewormed with something or been on fescue? Again I'm so sorry for the loss


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

No fescue that I know of although we just get our hay from a neighbor, so I will have to double check with them! And no, she hasn't been wormed...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it is awful they get hit just right and that's it. Again I am sorry.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and kind words. She seems to be recovering just fine. Hoping to get her bred again in a month or so.


----------

